# Queen Elizabeth's Hospital, Surrey



## UrbanMole (Oct 2, 2005)

Built 1881 (Manor House) 1939-48 (Hospital Buildings)
Guarded By Loads Of security And Guard Dogs.

Planning began in 1937 under Surrey County Council, the manor house was used as a War Hospital in the 40s, and the finished hospital campus was opened as Banstead Wood Country Hospital (later Princess Elizabeth's Hospital For Children) in 1946/8. Its last use was as the Queen Elizabeth Pshychiatric Hospital.
- source of this info and a dedicated webpage: http://www.sub-urban.com/qe.htm 

When it catered for children, most of the hospital's patients came from deprived areas of London, the idea being that they could be cured in healthy rural environment, once cured, they were taken to recover at a nearby convalescent home. 

The buildings are now being stripped ready for conversion or demolition.

Has Anyone been to this hospital before, i have been loads of times. it is a huge site with a 60 foot water tower which is a pain to get into, it's loaded with security gaurds but has been abandoned for years and is in the middle of nowhere, so i'm wondering what there hiding.

Part of the building burnt down like 10 years ago but was only a small separate building, following a few weeks later it was completely closed.

The general discussion thread for this location can be found here, please post only information about the location on this thread.


----------



## James Hall (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Queen Elizabeths Hospital, Banstead Surrey*

I was searching around and found this:



> .....The woods in 1881 were offered for sale either as a housing estate or for a large mansion with extensive grounds. They were bought by the merchant banker, Francis Baring, who built his mansion in the middle of the woods.
> 
> In 1893 C H Garton bought the estate and occupied it until his death in 1934.
> 
> ...


 
Interesting reading, I certainly had no idea about the military and POW camps, or the exact date of the house. 

The source is http://www.bansteadhistory.com/places_az.html where there is also a picture of the house before conversion to a hospital.


----------



## UrbanMole (Jan 20, 2006)

*Queen Elizabeth Hospital*

Hello... been a long time i have been away for a while thought i would start with an up date of Queen Elizabeth Hospital being my local abandoned hospital. the place used to be amazing and pritty much untouched apart from being gutted. then the vandles got in and then the demolition workers... now the place has been cleaned up and reboarded extra security and lights have been put up with sensors all around and a guy who talks through speakers, the security company that have taken over are "robowatch" and apeare to be crap at their job cos they only watch the fron entrance. also the water tower had been scafolded up for work (maybe worth a climb to the top) check it out before it is too late and if your going give me a buzz and i'll join you....

also i have put three quick photos up of the wards have a look....
Tom


----------



## concrete (Feb 24, 2008)

I worked at queen elizabeth hospital from 1985 to 1997.It was a hospital for persons with mild learning disabilities that was what i was told at my interview.My job there was with to provide technical support as an instructor for the concrete & chain link production unit.Queen elizabeth hospital Bansted was part of the mid surrey district health authority which included 4 other long stay hospitals Which was (The Manor) (ST ebbas )(Longrove) (West park) sited at Epsom .QE as it was called by the staff had a good reputation for providing good care and facilities .The grounds of the hospital had a large tennis court & close to it was a victorian water garden and a wall garden .Whilst working there i undertook with other instructors and residents a program of restoration for the wall garden and various repairs to the tennis courts and later to the water garden.It is with great sadness to see it a derilect partly burnt out site now developed into housing. At the rear of the hospital was a sand stone engraved with the duchess of york opening script for when it was used for a childrens hospital .(This would have been the the Queens Mother) The hospital being sited in clean air provided rehabilitation for the children of London that had bronchial problems.And it was with interest i discovered an old painted board in a store room that discribed the fund raising for building the hospital extension to the manor house building.On the board it discribed how funds where raised by penny contributions from solders in the late end of the victorian age.


----------

